# [USB] USB non reconnu (en cours de résolution)

## cyber_N

Bonjour,

Je dois installer un nouveau disque dur USB sur une distribution Gentoo 3.4.4 (Linux 2.x) (installée il y a 1 an).

j'ai fais un emerge usbutils mais ma clé usb (pour tester) n'est pas reconnue !

Que faut-il faire ? (j'ai trouvé un guide usb sur ce site mais il demande avant de recompiler le noyau !)

Merci,

Sébastien.Last edited by cyber_N on Sat Dec 01, 2007 5:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu activé dans le kernel :

- le support SCSI

- le support SCSI disk

- le support USB Mass storage

?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *cyber_N wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> ... une distribution Gentoo 3.4.4 (Linux 2.x) (installée il y a 1 an).

 

Bonjour, j'ai jamais entendu parler de tels numéro de version pour une gentoo ...

Je suis du même avis que XavierMiller : commence par vérifier que tu as bien validé la case USB Mass Storage dans la config de ton kernel (et si d'aventure tu dois recompiler, n'oublies pas, en cas de /boot séparée, de monter cette partition avant de copier ton kernel)

En revanche, il faudrait mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions du forum (ça ressemble presque, mais un :

[USB] Disque dur non reconnu

serait beaucoup mieux.

Sinon pourrais tu poster le resultat de :

```
dmesg | tail
```

 juste après avoir branché puis allumé ton disque dur (enfin attend quand même une bonne treintaine de seconde après, histoire de laisser le temps au noyau de réagir) ainsi que le résultat de

```
lsusb
```

 lorsque ton disque dur est allumé et branché en USB

----------

## geekounet

 *cyber_N wrote:*   

> Que faut-il faire ? (j'ai trouvé un guide usb sur ce site mais il demande avant de recompiler le noyau !)

 

S'il y a un guide, c'est qu'il est fait pour être suivi tu ne penses pas ? Les devs ne s'amusent pas à les écrire juste pour faire perdre du temps aux utilisateurs. Alors commence par le lire, le comprendre et l'appliquer, et si ça marche toujours pas après ça, là tu pourras poser des questions supplémentaires.

Et le [urgent] dans le titre du topic, c'est un peu abusé. Ton problème n'est pas plus urgent que ceux des autres, c'est un peu nous considérer comme un SAV plutôt qu'une communauté là ... Donc merci de corriger ça.

Bienvenue sur ce forum tout de même  :Wink: Last edited by geekounet on Wed Nov 21, 2007 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenu parmi nous,

tu pourrais nous donner la sortie de emerge --info stp.

----------

## d2_racing

Et un lspci pour connaître ton matériel.

----------

## Bapt

Bah déjà gentoo 3.4.4 ça n'a jamais exister mais admettons qu'ils s'agissent d'une 1.4, mais il y a un an, la 1.4 était déjà largement plus qu'obsolete.

Ce qui serait intéressant c'est de connaitre le x dans linux 2.x (j'ai déjà peur d'avance  :Smile: ). puis le matos exact lspci etc.

un mount pour voir aussi si l'usbdevfs est bien monté, oui oui il fut un temps il fallait le préciser dans son fstab, et puis le fameux emerge --info

----------

## cyber_N

Merci à vous pour toute cette aide (rapide) !

Je m'excuse quand au titre du post (trop stressé sans doutes sur le moment  :Rolling Eyes:  ...).

N'hésitez pas à me reprendre, merci à vous.

Je reviens tout juste.

Je vais faire toutes ces commandes et je vous donne les résultats.

Mais je me souvient avoir vu un "USB Host Controller ..." ou quelque chose comme ca.

Bref, on verra ca lundi.

Merci encore,

Sébastien.

 :Razz: 

----------

## cyber_N

Bonjour?

j'ai exécuté les commandes que vous m'aviez demandées, voici :

```

[b]dmesg|tail[/b]

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7f on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 7f <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7f on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 7f <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7f on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 7f <keycode>' to make it known.

[b]emerge--info[/b]

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.1.2_pre1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-hardened-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-hardened-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Last Sync: Tue, 19 Sep 2006 07:30:08 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 alsa apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hardened hardenedphp imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis xml xmms xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

[b]cat fstab[/b]

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

//192.168.0.4/backuppc$      /backuppc     cifs user,auto,rw,credentials=/root/.creds,uid=100,gid=1000,file_mode=0666,dir_mod=0777

[b]lspci[/b]

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom GCNB-LE Host Bridge (rev 32)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom GCNB-LE Host Bridge

00:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: Broadcom CSB6 IDE Controller (rev a0)

00:0f.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CSB6 South Bridge (rev a0)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom CSB6 RAID/IDE Controller (rev a0)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom CSB6 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: Broadcom GCLE-2 Host Bridge

[b]lsusb[/b]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Merci pour vos réponses,

Sébastien.

----------

